
Brazil’s Democracy to Suffer Grievous Blow as Unelectable, Corrupt Neoliberal Is - 13375p33dp0573r
https://theintercept.com/2016/05/11/brazils-democracy-to-suffer-grievous-blow-today-as-unelectable-corrupt-neoliberal-is-installed/
======
bubuga
So it appears that, at least to the author, this grievous blow consists of the
vast majority of all democratically elected officials voting to impeach a
president for her involvement in multiple crimes, fraud, corruption, and
blatant abuse of the presidential powers to further corrupt the judicial
process by granting immunity to the party's cronies.

But the normal workings of a democratic process is suddenly somehow a
"grievous blow" because it's their corrupt official being caught in the
dragnet.

Go figure.

No wonder Brazil is such a mess.

~~~
SturgeonsLaw
When it results in the installation of someone who is just as corrupt, then it
invites questioning on the efficacy, and true goal, of the process.

The story's sub-thread on the power of a tightly controlled media is also
noteworthy.

~~~
bubuga
> When it results in the installation of someone who is just as corrupt, then
> it invites questioning on the efficacy, and true goal, of the process.

Actually, it doesn't.

The judicial process goes on, and if (or when) the next-in-line is caught in
the dragnet then the same fate awaits him.

This is the main thing about Dilma Roussef's partisans that leaves everyone
dumbfounded. Their argument essentially boils down to "this is somehow a coup
because although my guy is corrupt as hell, so is the next-in-line, therefore
we should keep my corrupt guy and all their cronies immune to any
accountability and impervious to the democratic process because that suits my
fancy".

But this line of reasoning only further worsens Brazil's corruption problem.

------
aminok
I don't even know what "neoliberal" is supposed to mean. It sounds like a
catch-all term, with no specific definition, used to malign anyone that
doesn't support socialist ideals.

I wish Greenwald, who has done amazing work publicizing the Snowden
revelations, wouldn't use it.

